# Compensation Package



## pink6leo (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Hopefully someone can help me here:

I am invited for a phone interview, for a position of Secretary to Executive in Dubai. Anticipating that we will negotiate on the compensation package in the call, I would like to check out more details prior the interview.

I have researched several websites, apparently I found vast information on the compensation package for my position, the salary could range from AED5000 to AED20000. Not helpful.

Here are some of the details:
MNC company, seems like a big corporation but I could hardly find any information in the internet (how strange, that's why this added my worries)

I am...
Fluent in English and few foreign languages
Recent MBA grad from US with prior 4 years of international working experiences in customer service in banking industry

Could someone give me an idea what would be the appropriate salary range to demand for? I don't want to demand too high/low and jeopardize my opportunity.

Thanks.

Pink Leo


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It may help to know who the company is as people may have personal experience or knowledge of them.

Secretarial salaries vary depending on the actual role. A good executive secretary/PA could be earning AED 25K+. If the company is recruiting internationally instead of locally I would expect you are interviewing for a role above that of a standard secretary.

Would there be other allowances paid? Housing specifically. Whilst rents are falling it is still pretty expensive to live here. You also need to make sure you get annual flights home and full medical cover.

No matter how much you want the job, don't undersell yourself.  Good luck

-


----------



## pink6leo (Mar 23, 2009)

Dear Elphaba,

Yes, actually the job ad is found in Singapore, housing+food will be provided.

I guess my worry is because this is a Chinese company and I am an Asian, and from many websites I found, generally the compensation package for an Asian is significantly lower than the typical expats, aka those from US, UK...

AED25k+ sounds like a good deal (with housing and food provided of course), hopefully this is the package they are providing me. 

How about the transportation? Is it something that I should ask from the company? I heard that the transportation in Dubai is......horrible, is that true? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pink6leo said:


> Dear Elphaba,
> 
> Yes, actually the job ad is found in Singapore, housing+food will be provided.
> 
> ...



We have little in the way of public transport, although the Metro is due to open in September. There are a lot of taxis but it can be hard to get one during peak hours. Most expats drive and yes it is a bit scary to start with, but you get used to driving defensively. 

The company will not give you a car/driver, although some offer what are called car allowances which is simply an extra amount of income that you can put towards the cost of a car.

-


----------



## pink6leo (Mar 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> We have little in the way of public transport, although the Metro is due to open in September. There are a lot of taxis but it can be hard to get one during peak hours. Most expats drive and yes it is a bit scary to start with, but you get used to driving defensively.
> 
> The company will not give you a car/driver, although some offer what are called car allowances which is simply an extra amount of income that you can put towards the cost of a car.
> 
> -


Metro, I assume that is similar to subway system? I just got a phone call from them. yes, you are right, they are not providing transportation except for work. I guess since I will be living in company's accommodation, I should be living close to my boss and I can car pool with her. I hope this is something not too bad for me.

So far, the package they offer seems favourable to me. Now I am in the detailed negotiation with them and soon I will be there in Dubai, I hope.

Thank you very much for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------

